
Show HN: Enscouto - Market Research & Analytic Tools for Envato Authors - ykadosh
https://enscouto.com/
======
ykadosh
Hello everyone, if there are any Envato authors in the crowd, I thought you
might be interested in a Chrome Extension that I am developing, that provides
research and analytic tools for the Envato Marketplace. The extension can help
you find profitability and analyze trends in the market. It hasn't been
released here, but you can learn more about it here:
[https://enscouto.com/](https://enscouto.com/)

